# Delilah in her Continental May 2010



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

shes beautiful Cbrand!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I like that term...flappy. I have tried to explain this to Trillium. Thinker is flappy too. It is the one thing I really do not like about him. I like that strip of skin to be more tucked and defined. She is lovely!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

VERY pretty!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

She's looking gorgeous, Carol! You've really done great with this girl!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

She is stunning! Very beautiful girl and I agree I love her coloring.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

She has lightened up alot. Still a very pretty girl though! Thanks for the updated picture.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Great looking girl!

I was wondering, as I too dislike "flappy" tucks, what affects the flappyness of it? Is it genetics?


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Very beautiful.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Locket said:


> Great looking girl!
> 
> I was wondering, as I too dislike "flappy" tucks, what affects the flappyness of it? Is it genetics?


Genetics, like anything else. Her mom, Gracy, is here. http://www.beauvoirpoodles.com/gpage1.html I don't think that she is particularly "flappy". I'll have to go back and look at pictures of the sire. I think that a dog can get away with this better than a bitch. On the other hand, I totally hate a wasp waisted Poodle because it looks weak and frail to me.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Lovely girl, it will be great to hear about her show debut!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She looks smashing! I seriously don't know how you get that tiny shaved line between the jacket and the rosettes.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

She is gorgeous! I love her coloring.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Love her!! She's looming fabulous!!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

She is gorgeous CBrand! Love her color!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

She's lovely now cbrand!
You should be very proud ! 

Yeah, it does look like Starbuck is a bit flappy too!
But he is still really nice.
Good luck with your June Shows


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She is lovely! I can't wait til she gets back into the show ring. I ya'll the best of luck!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

jak said:


> Yeah, it does look like Starbuck is a bit flappy too!


Here is a picture of the sire Starbuck. Apricot Gold and Canela Kennels He is perhaps a bit flappy, but hard to tell how much so from the angle of the picture.

RE color: I can't wait to get rid of the show coat to see what her overall lighter color will look like on her.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Genetics, like anything else. Her mom, Gracy, is here. http://www.beauvoirpoodles.com/gpage1.html I don't think that she is particularly "flappy". I'll have to go back and look at pictures of the sire. I think that a dog can get away with this better than a bitch. On the other hand, I totally hate a wasp waisted Poodle because it looks weak and frail to me.


ok, so sorry, but it's "green to all of this me" - can someone tell me what "flappy" is or what is a "wasp waisted poodle"....sorry but i am so new to everything.... :doh:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Jessie's Mom said:


> ok, so sorry, but it's "green to all of this me" - can someone tell me what "flappy" is or what is a "wasp waisted poodle"....sorry but i am so new to everything.... :doh:


:lol: I'm new too - but it's SOOOO fun to learn isn't it??? 

From what I gather, the "flappy" is the piece of skin that hangs between the back thigh and the ribcage - if a dog is "flappy" it reminds me of a flying squirrel :lol: Hope that makes sense!!

I would, conversely, suppose a wasp waisted poodle would have little to no flap in that "inside thigh" area making the waist seem very narrow...

Hope this helps (and I hope I'm correct!!!) Someone please remedy that if I'm incorrect!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> :lol: I'm new too - but it's SOOOO fun to learn isn't it???
> 
> From what I gather, the "flappy" is the piece of skin that hangs between the back thigh and the ribcage - if a dog is "flappy" it reminds me of a flying squirrel :lol: Hope that makes sense!!
> 
> ...


thank you! i kinda thought that was what was being referred to. yes, it is a ton of fun learning. i truly wish my life centered around spending time with my jessie and meeting other lovers of this breed and spending time together. you would think, being in brooklyn, ny (the 4th largest city in the US - & technically it's not even a city) would afford me to be more in touch with other poodle people, but it really does not. so this forum and the wonderful people i've met are my connection to something i really love and that is learning so much about this amazing breed and about the dog world in general - even if it a virtual experience.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

I second that!:tea:



Jessie's Mom said:


> *so this forum and the wonderful people i've met are my connection to something i really love and that is learning so much about this amazing breed and about the dog world in general - even if it a virtual experience.*


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Very pretty. I like how well-conditioned she is. Muscle-wise especially.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful. I'm so jealous of all that hair! I am shipping Kala to you for about a year


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

never thought about a dig being flappy before lol. learn something new everyday. 

she's very pretty  cant wait to hear how the sows go for her.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking good!! I think it's hard to get used to looking at Brown eyes. we're so used to he black that we relate to that. 
Here's wishing her luck in June!!! I miss the summer Colorado shows


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Delilah is very good looking. Would love to see her gait. She has a nice looking head and profile. Beautiful girl ! Best of luck in her upcoming summer shows.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohh she is looking good though! I can't wait to see her colour come through fully!!!!

Oh and for reference, Paris has a wasp-waist! Here's a pic that shows it best...








Basically there's nothing of her under the hair!!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

oh my!! look how gorgeous she is!!!!! i think i don't like the term wasp waist :nono: i actually think they look elegant with that tight tucked waist. wish mine looked that good! :rofl:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I just picked this up from you other post in anther thread Cbrand. Sorry I missed it. She is looking terrific and I like her color. I am in love with the amount of hair she has!! Can't wait to see how she does in the ring. 
_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I just picked this up from you other post in anther thread Cbrand. Sorry I missed it. She is looking terrific and I like her color. I am in love with the amount of hair she has!! Can't wait to see how she does in the ring.
> _



Thanks. She is signed up for the Longmont and CO Springs shows in June. Sadly, it looks like I will have to show her myself since my handler is full. These shows historically have majors in bitches and they attract pro-handlers from Tx. 

Oh well.... good practice, right?


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Delilah sure is gorgeous! :dance:

Is she a brown or a silver-beige? She's lovely!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Delilah sure is gorgeous! :dance:
> 
> Is she a brown or a silver-beige? She's lovely!


Well not Silver-Beige, that would be a lighter color. I'm going with Cafe or Bad Brown:beauty (2): I think we will have to wait until she is cut down to know for sure.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Thanks. She is signed up for the Longmont and CO Springs shows in June. Sadly, it looks like I will have to show her myself since my handler is full. These shows historically have majors in bitches and they attract pro-handlers from Tx.
> 
> Oh well.... good practice, right?


_Ummmm....most likely, hey? But, at least you'll get her out there and get her feet wet. Best of luck to both of you! Majors would have been nice to shoot for. I'll be looking to see how you made out._


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmm, I just came onto this section and saw this thread.... just finished reading it all! Cbrand, she is lovely looking!!! I know what you mean about the hair.. wow, can they scratch it off, irritating! I wish you the best in the shows. Sorry to hear that your handler is full, guess it will be good experience though. Look forward to hear how things go, no matter how she does! 

Females are always harder as there are more than twice as many entered in any show as the dogs have! She certainly looks lovely and matured. You did a great job growing out that pack, that seems to be such a hard thing to get to grow long.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I know this is an old thread - but Cbrand, Delilah truly is stunning! 

How old is Delilah?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Went hunting for photos of your girl, oh boy, she is gorgeous! Really love her color. I never paid much attention to browns, Café-au-lait, or silver beige before getting my new miniature. I just don't see many poodles around where I live rather than the blacks and whites. Love those, but now being exposed to the beauty of shades of brown, I am so interested in seeing more, especially as they age. Are you seeing more of these colors in shows?
Well, congrats on her win, she is so worthy.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's another thread where Delilah was at a show, she's just gorgeous!

http://www.poodleforum.com/27-showing/7601-delilahs-1st-show.html


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I had the pleasure of meeting Miss Delilah in person a few weeks ago (it was nice to see you, too, Carol, LOL). She has a delightful poodley temperament, although she is amusingly naughty with her big sister.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh! I'm jealous you got to meet her!


----------

